# RecipeDB - Pimpweizen



## pimpsqueak (6/3/11)

Pimpweizen  Ale - Weizen/Weissbier  Extract               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes Beersmith estimates OG @ 1048 and it was around 1046. Danstar London is actually Danstar Munich. Yeast was rehydrated in 100ml of warm water and pitched @ 23 deg then temp was lowered to 20 deg overnight. Boil volume was only 8l with 800g dme, so bitterness is a bit lower than stated.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.15 kg Weyermann Caramunich I     2 kg Briess DME- Weizen    1 kg Generic DME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 30mins)       Yeast     100 ml Danstar - London         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.052 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 12.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.93%   Colour 16 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## pimpsqueak (6/3/11)

This bad boy is bubbling away happily. First extract I have tried and the first weizen too. I was able to cool the wort to pitching temp in about 12 minutes with the help of my copper coil and a water bath. (That must be some sort of record for me)


----------



## pimpsqueak (10/3/11)

Looks like FG of 1012 has been reached after 4 days. Racked to secondary (through an inline filter to remove hop particles) and it left behind a 3/4 inch thick yeast cake that was nice and compact. 
Temp is now down to 17.5. Will let the temp come up to 20 or so for the last few days before bottling after 10 days in the secondary.


----------



## pimpsqueak (26/3/11)

Bottled this a week ago. Primed 21L with 190g dextrose. This will likely be a little less than the style guidelines but I didn't want to risk any bottle bombs. I will use more priming sugar in later batches. I poured one tonight and it's looking quite golden. Definitely wouldn't want to be any darker.
Carbonation is nearly non existent as this early stage, I just wanted to make sure it was coming together in the smell/taste department. It's certainly looking promising so far.


----------



## ben_sa (26/3/11)

Ill definately be giving this a go, simple, and my first time using hallertau  only difference will be kegging 

What volume of water did you steep in and for how long? 30? would a little cascade hurt? Only cos I have a kilo sitting in my fridge lol...?


----------



## pimpsqueak (27/3/11)

I steeped in 500ml of water for 30 mins at around 67 deg. I rinsed with another 500ml. 
I don't know about the cascade. You could use it for the bittering addition and keep the late addition as Hallertau?


----------



## pimpsqueak (1/4/11)

Well, this is the final product. Nicely carbed after about 2 weeks and the head lasts and lasts. Laced all the way down the glass.
Tastes pretty damn fine if I don't say so myself.

The fact is that it is due to the countless helpful people on this forum that I have been able to finally make a really good beer. Thanks guys, I look forward to improving on my technique and sharing the results.

Pimpweizen FTW!!


----------



## Matt89 (26/11/11)

Gonna be throwing this one together tomorrow but with the late addition of Amarillo for some fruitiness something different, just gonna experiment


----------

